

Compromise needed on smartphone encryption - vdaubry
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/compromise-needed-on-smartphone-encryption/2014/10/03/96680bf8-4a77-11e4-891d-713f052086a0_story.html

======
venomsnake
>A police “back door” for all smartphones is undesirable — a back door can and
will be exploited by bad guys, too. However, with all their wizardry, perhaps
Apple and Google could invent a kind of secure golden key they would retain
and use only when a court has approved a search warrant.

Has anyone even bother to sanity check that?

~~~
higherpurpose
I won't bother to give them the page view for that, but isn't that post a few
months old? I believe by someone called Orr something? He was quite berated by
many on Twitter, and I think he backed off on his statements a bit. I think he
even posted a follow-up to address that.

